# anti snoring device



## car (24 Jul 2006)

following on from another thread... i was looking to purchase a device to help relieve apnea and snoring. seen this watch type thingy in one of those Kleeneze books they drop in the door. You wear it at night, it picks up the sound of the snore, gives the wrist a gentle buzz which is supposed to be enough for you to turn over and hence not be in the same position where youd be snoring. anyone tried it and can comment on its usefulness?


----------



## comanche (24 Jul 2006)

there is a snore ring that works apparently...

diet can have a big effect on snoring - dairy & wheaten products.


----------



## Sue Ellen (24 Jul 2006)

Most of the [broken link removed] stuff is very expensive but some of their items are not readily available in the shops. Can's see that watch in the catalogue. IMHO something that gives you a slight shock (buzz) would not be a good idea as surely it must be waking you up each time?

The golf ball in the top seems as good an idea  

[broken link removed]


----------



## car (24 Jul 2006)

thanks sue, I cant see it in that catalog either,   I was in someones house last week when I seen it when browsing through what I thought the kleeneze catalog but may be mistaken.  It might have been similar mag by a rival company.  Its for the brother, I roomed with him last weekend when away with the lads, as inebriated as i was i didnt get much sleep..


----------



## newo (24 Jul 2006)

Sounds like that watch thing works on the assumption that the position you sleep in is causing the snoring.  My other half snores no matter what so things like that don't work.  Thinking of trying that silen night ring though, as the last thing to waste our money on before having to take drastic action.........(don't know what that is yet...)


----------



## Sue Ellen (24 Jul 2006)

Hi car,

[broken link removed] is the other main catalogue around and they don't appear to have a watch either.


----------



## Sunnyboy (24 Jul 2006)

If your  partner snores constantly you mightwant to read this. Sleep aponea is a serious problem if left untreated.

Presently, although there are some 4,500 / 5,000 patients diagnosed in Ireland with Obstructive Sleep Apnoea (OSA), European Union medical research indicates that somewhere in the region of 55/60,000 people in Ireland actually suffer from the disorder, ranging from mild to severe.  A layman’s definition of Sleep Apnoea is ‘_the cessation of breathing during sleep_’

[broken link removed]


----------



## Humpback (25 Jul 2006)

I snore very badly and in the past have used this item from Boots. It's a simple spray for the back of the throat.

Works a treat. Completely stops any snoring at all.


----------



## podgerodge (25 Jul 2006)

the watch thingy was on sale recently in the gadget shop in jervis st shopping centre - it says it doesn't wake you, just makes you move a tad which stops the snore....


----------



## car (25 Jul 2006)

thats the one alright. Podge, you cant remember how much it was in the jervis? It was 30 something euro in that mag (which Im determined to find the name of now).  After a quick google, I found it online 

...also on that site, too good not to post... the bottom reformulator cushion...



> Women across the nation can be found at fitness centers using stair climber machines, engaging in aerobics and pilates to achieve a slender body, and to make their bottoms look firm. Now you can more easily achieve the buttocks you envision, on top of your physical training by using the Bottom Reformulator. It's been designed by a team of plastic surgeons from Taiwan to enhance the shape of your buttocks and to make them appear more toned and tight. These doctors concluded that body pressure on a curved memory-foam pillow can, after an allotted period of time, reshape your bottom. Use our memory foam cushion to curve your bottom just the way you want it to be shaped. You'll be on your way to attaining that starlet figure with the Bottom Reformulator. It's been vigorously tested and is proven to work.


----------



## Vanilla (25 Jul 2006)

> It's been vigorously tested


 

He he he.. the mind boggles.


----------



## Kiddo (25 Jul 2006)

[broken link removed]

I bought one of these for my hubby and it does the trick.


----------



## RainyDay (26 Jul 2006)

car said:
			
		

> ...also on that site, too good not to post... the bottom reformulator cushion...


Does her bum look big in that?


----------



## Sue Ellen (26 Jul 2006)

RainyDay said:
			
		

> Does her bum look big in that?


 
Even more important would it stop her snoring?


----------



## wally (3 Aug 2006)

Kiddo said:
			
		

> [broken link removed]
> 
> I bought one of these for my hubby and it does the trick.


 
We bought this after reading the above.  Another waste of money.  Doesn't seem to be any magic cure and what makes me sick is the amount of stupid devices available that desperate suckers (like me) keep shelling out for in the hope of stopping the snoring.


----------



## Kiddo (4 Aug 2006)

Maybe its a case of what works for one might not work for another?.  For my hubby it had to be placed on the fatty bit of his nostrils iykwim...so maybe try some different spots.

I've been posting on this site for a long time and wouldn't have recommended this product if it didn't work for us...I certainly have nothing to gain by recommending this product


----------



## ragazza (4 Aug 2006)

Just as a matter of interest, what do people do if their partners are bad snorers, and you cant sleep with the noise? Do people just put up with it and live with chronic sleep deprivation night after night?

I ask, since I am a really light sleeper and the slightest noise wakes me up. I simply wouldnt be able to share a room with a snorer. I can imagine it must cause a lot of stress in a relationship.


----------



## wally (4 Aug 2006)

Sorry Kiddo, I didn't mean to make it sound as though I was blaming you for the thing not working   just peed off that it didn't work for my own husband.

Ragazza in answer to your question, sometimes earplugs work, sometimes someone ends up moving in the middle of the night.  It is a terrible thing!


----------



## podgerodge (5 Aug 2006)

Anyone have experience of the "Silent Knight Ring"?

Heard a radio ad today - available in Boots etc

http://www.silentknightring.com/


----------



## madmoe (29 Jan 2007)

Hi there,
I'm going to get the Silent Knight Ring tomorrow. First test tomorrow night. Had a gadget that one inserts in the nose. It seemed to work but left it at my partners house, he did a clean up and it could not be found again.....

Will post back here after the first week or so using the ring.

M


----------



## delgirl (30 Jan 2007)

I'm watching this thread with great interest as I must have the loudest snorer in Ireland!

I've had to move out of the marital bedroom, across the hall and even with all the doors closed, I can still hear him snoring in the night.

I dread holidays where we're in a hotel room even for a couple of nights as the lack of sleep turns me into an anti-christ.

I have come to dread visitors now as well, we've turned our spare bedroom into an office and I now have to forefit my room for an entire weekend to accommodate friends and move in with 'the noise maker'.

If I thought there was something out there that could give me a quiet night's sleep I'd buy it.


----------



## macnas (30 Jan 2007)

Have you tried something such as............ 

           ?


----------



## Murt10 (30 Jan 2007)

delgirl said:


> I'm watching this thread with great interest as I must have the loudest snorer in Ireland!
> 
> I've had to move out of the marital bedroom, across the hall and even with all the doors closed, I can still hear him snoring in the night.
> 
> ...




Delgirl

Has your husband been checked to see if he has sleep aponea. Ask your GP for a referral letter to a respiratory physician in a hospital

Murt


----------



## Aidomoss (31 Jan 2007)

Hi All, The wife to be was on to me about my snoring. She sent me a text about LAUP and seemingly this is supposed to be a miracle cure!!!! However on www.isat.ie they seem to think its not that great. It can get rid of the snoring but if you suffer from APNOEA and get this treatment done, you could still suffer from APNOEA and not relise it. Has anyone heard of this treatment and if so is it any good and is it available in Ireland? I don't really be tired during the day so I am assuming that I don't suffer from APNOEA, so maybe it's the cure for me and some other snorers out there.


----------



## madmoe (23 Mar 2007)

Hi guys,
I bought the ring a while back and it has helped but not cut the snoring out totally I am afraid :-(

Cheers,
M


----------



## Goggin (23 Mar 2007)

I'm a pretty bad snorer and tried the ring too with no success. My partner alternates between ear plugs and midnight vacations to the spare bedroom too. Its a real pain. I'm going to buy that boots remedy this weekend and will post my findings here next week


----------



## addob (23 Mar 2007)

My OH tried the ring and within a few days I was sleeping through the night, as he wasn't being disturbed by his relentless snorring! The ring was worth every cent but it's not cheap it ranges in price from 40 to 50 Euro but the Boots on Grafton Street had some in old packaging behind the pharmacy counter in the back I we bought that for 30 euro or so.
We went with that after a friend swore by it and I have to say I didn't think it would work but it does and I have no idea why.
I get that it might not work for everyone but it's certainly worth a try!


----------



## sloggi (23 Mar 2007)

i found a very reliable and cheap method to protect against snoring.....I wear ear plugs!!!!  Never mind devices which gently buzz when he/she starts snoring - swift elbow in the ribs usually does the trick, then i put back in the ear plug which fell out.  himself is VERY impressed!


----------



## RainyDay (30 Mar 2007)

How come all the advertising for anti-snoring devices show snoring men and narky wives, and not vice versa?


----------



## RainyDay (31 Mar 2007)

Advertising and related posts deleted


----------



## MsGinger (2 Apr 2007)

My MIL recently told me to try putting a wine cork under the hubby's pillow and while it hasn't cut out the snoring completely, it's certainly at lot quieter that it was.

Don't ask me how it might work, but it's worth a try, I've had a much better sleep the last few nights!


----------



## wavejumper (5 Apr 2007)

ended up giving up smoking as a last resort to really bad snoring and finally after 3 months the snoring is gone and I have been re-admitted to the marital bed, 3 cheers for me.


----------



## travelchick (3 May 2007)

Have read all your replies with great mirth....  I too live/sleep with a bad snorer.   We bought the 'ring' a few years, it has lessened the snoring but not alltogether, some nights can be bad.
My daughter is doing Dental Technology and told us about a device like a rugby gum shield, which you can have done at some dental clinics.   I know her one does it anyway, about €400.   It moves the bottom teeth forward about 2mm and thus stops the muscle that relaxes to cause snoring to not relax, (I think that is the tech. jargon).
We will probably get a discount, but still need a few hundred euro's lying around to get it.   Anyone heard of this, or something like it.   Her clinic is in Cork.


----------



## mcaul (6 May 2007)

It depends on what is causing the snoring. 

I had dreadful snoring a few years back - caused by polyps in the nose.

I still snore, but not as bad as before - mainly due to being a few kgs over ideal weight - OK about 15kgs!

Following are everyday solutions -

Breathe Right nasal strips - temporary but expensive. Ideal for when in a friends house.

Flixonase Spray - over the counter from all pharmacists, clears nose for up to 24 hours, quite good at reducing snoring.

And finally... Ear plugs. Cheap Cheerful and very effective. - [broken link removed] - get their large sample pack and see which ones are best for you. Average price is about $25 for a box of 200 pairs of ear plugs (E-A-R Classic SuperFit PVC Foam Plugs (NRR 33)
and they can be used for a few nights each. - Postage is about $30 also. 

You can still hear alarms & baby crying with these.


----------



## waynerrr (29 Sep 2008)

I AM confused. I saw the ring product in boots (£29.99) and a load of products on the Internet. I've piled through the forums. the Idea that seems most logical is from this site

------------------------------------------------
http://www.sleeppro.com/html/treatments_that_work.html

------------------------------------------------------
THIS IS THE SUMMARY OF WHAT THEY SAY (THIS IS WHAT THEY CLAIM, I havn't tried their idea yet, so i can't say whether their claims are true)


There are only three stop snoring treatments that work for most snorers - do not be misled by anyone who tells you anything to the contrary:

   1. Mandibular (jaw) advancement devices l
   2. CPAP (Continuous Positive Air Pressure mask and air pump, which can only be prescribed by a doctor) and
   3. Surgery, which can be painful and has a lower success rate than mandibular advancement - although it is still more likely to work than treatments listed in the treatments that don’t work section.




Snoring treatments that don’t work

We speak to large numbers of snorers. They tell us that the following treatments do not work:

    * stop snoring tablets,
    * aromatherapy,
    * hypnosis,
    * willpower training,
    * wrist devices, rings,
    * devices that counteract the snoring noise, and
    * devices that flash a bright light when you snore.
    * Sports gumshields or mouthguards - these look like mandibular advancement splints, but they will not stop you snoring as they do not provide sufficient support behind the front teeth (particularly the lower teeth) to hold the jaw forward. Furthermore, as the bulk of a sports gumshield is at the front of the mouthpiece (to absorb and spread an impact), they can feel very bulky and uncomfortable when worn for more than a couple of hours or overnight. Mandibular advancement splints and sports gum shields are not the same things.
    * Tongue retention devices have been reported as being too uncomfortable.

In our opinion, the following stop snoring options do not work or are best used in conjunction with one of the three treatment options that do work:

    * sprays - people tell us that stop snoring sprays either do not work, or they only work for a short period before the effects wear off (saliva washes away the spray) and they are expensive if you need to keep buying more spray.
    * Nasal strips make it easier to breathe through your nose, they don’t stop you snoring. Don’t be misled by claims to the contrary.
    * Anything that forces you to breathe through your nose is useless when you have a cold, or allergies that give you a blocked nose. They will make you feel like you are being strangled.
    * Posture can play an important role in snoring, but is not a solution in itself. 

------------------------------------------------------------

THIS IS WHAT I'M GOING TO DO:-
IM GOING TO PURCHASE THEIRE SNORE 1 PRODUCT. THIS IS MY REASONING. MY SNORING SEEMS TO BE IN THE MOUTH/THROAT. IF I TRY TO CONCIOUSLY REPLICATE MY SNORE THEN STICK MY BOTTOM JAW FORWARD THEN THE SNORING GOES AWAY. So their "right" seems to be my "right" as well....Im going to give it ago....Hopefully my email will automatically inform me of further postings to this thread (as i don't have time to keep checking)

maybe somebody else will trial it as well!!!


----------



## waynerrr (29 Sep 2008)

as above (sorry..needed to subscribe to instant email)


----------



## ClubMan (29 Sep 2008)

This thread seems to predate but fall foul of the "no medical discussions" posting guideline so I am closing it retrospectively.


----------

